# Snow storm Quinn photos



## debodun (Mar 8, 2018)

In and around my property.


----------



## Lara (Mar 8, 2018)

It's beautiful! Stay safe! No slipping and sliding please


----------



## Falcon (Mar 8, 2018)

EEOooo!    Gives me the shivers  just lookin'  @  the pictures.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice pictures, stay warm Deb!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 8, 2018)

Falcon said:


> EEOooo!    Gives me the shivers  just lookin'  @  the pictures.


Me too, Falcon!


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2018)

Looking outside yesterday afternoon made me think I was living in a snow globe.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 9, 2018)

That does look like a snow globe , great pictures.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 9, 2018)

So now they are naming snow storms???   I think it rained today; I'll call it "Janice."   

Nice pics, Deb!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 9, 2018)

Those photos are great. Snow storms can be so dangerous but I can't help but see the beauty in them also.


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> So now they are naming snow storms???



Just like hurricanes. In the U.S. here is a list of the names of winter storms for 2017-18:

https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/winter-storm-names-2017-2018


----------



## 911 (Mar 11, 2018)

I have spent many, many days and nights out in snow and ice storms. From fires, to investigating vehicle accidents, to just directing traffic, I have been snowed on many times. However, nice pictures and I like seeing fresh snow falling.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 11, 2018)

Its beautiful Deb but I couldn't live there as I would be scared of getting out.


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Its beautiful Deb but I couldn't live there as I would be scared of getting out.



That's probably why many seniors go to warmer climates during winter.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 11, 2018)

debodun said:


> Just like hurricanes. In the U.S. here is a list of the names of winter storms for 2017-18:
> 
> https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/winter-storm-names-2017-2018




I understand the concept; I just don't see the point.   Doesn't it snow every winter?   That's a lot of names.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 11, 2018)

debodun said:


> That's probably why many seniors go to warmer climates during winter.



I've been watching the news and seeing the nasty weather the Northeast has been experiencing....and another front came through here today which is supposed to send another blast into the NY to Maine area later this week.  For some reason, that region has really been hit hard this year....thousands still without power, etc.  Normally, we get some brutal weather here in the midwest, but our Winter has been rather mild, with only about 4 inches of snow, total.  The last time we had a major snowfall was 2011...about 10 inches.  More and more, I'm starting to believe in Climate Change.


----------



## -Oy- (Mar 14, 2018)

That looks like an ideal amount of snow for photography!

Here if we get 1cm the place grinds to a halt - and then usually it's gone the day after.


----------

